# Sorry, Machrihanish thread updated tee times etc



## thecraw (Mar 4, 2012)

*MACHRIHANISH DUNES Ist TEE*

Jezz Ellwood
Alan Russell
Scott Aikman
Iain Gray

Andy Hayne Jnr
Stephen Renfrew
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Gavin Stewart

Derek Brien
Iain Mitchell
Chris Dawson
Raymond Oliphant

Campbell Davidson
Alastair McKenzie
Ian Preston
Andy Hayne Snr

*10th TEE*

Crawford Kilpatrick
Martin Clarke
Sam Smith
Neil Gibson

Fabian Greenan
Graeme Campbell
Neil Rattray
Martin McAteer

Dave Williams
Colin MacDonald Snr
Steven McGowan
Neil Botherstone

*MACHRIHANISH* 

Andy Hayne Jnr
DereK Brien
Jezz Ellwood
Crawford Kilpatrick

Fabian Greenan
Martin Clarke
Andy Hayne Snr
Chris Dawson

Colin MacDonald Snr
Iain Gray
Dave Williams
Alastair McKenzie

Stephen Renfrew
Graeme Campbell
Iain Mitchell
Sam Smith

Scott Aikman
Neil Rattray
Raymond Oliphant
Martin McAteer

Colin MacDonald Jnr
Alan Russell
Neil Gibson
Neil Botherstone

Campbell Davidson
Steven McGowan
Ian Preston
Gavin Stewart

Jon France Jnr
Jon France Snr
Paul Tait
Jim Forrest



Hope thats all and the last changes.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 6, 2012)

Good work as per usual Crawford. The first Major of the year is getting close...


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Iaing (Mar 6, 2012)

Getting close now. :clap:

I can almost smell the sea. :mmm:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 7, 2012)

if its as windy as it is today ,you wont need many points to win it


----------



## thecraw (Mar 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			if its as windy as it is today ,you wont need many points to win it
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight Southern Shandy drinker!


:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Lightweight Southern Shandy drinker!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

He makes a mean fry up does our Fat Tiger:thup:

He is also working on a new swing and I will get a chance to see it next week when we are at Close House, Fat Boy your going down:whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

the new swing might be best left at home ,im loving the confidance of not knowing wer the hell its going to go when stood on the tee

craw is it ok to drink lager tops??


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			craw is it ok to drink lager tops??
		
Click to expand...

What's lager? We drink mans beer up here.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

whats pints of whiskey ,wow you guys are proper drinkers


----------



## Andy (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll get you a fat frog, Tiger. Just bring ur tooth brush lol


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 8, 2012)

Andy said:



			I'll get you a fat frog, Tiger. Just bring ur tooth brush lol
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat pints of Fat Frogs Andy,lol


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Can't beat pints of Fat Frogs Andy,lol
		
Click to expand...

Best put a bucket beside the bed then, just incase, that'll be one hell of a cleaning bill if that is regurgitated!


----------



## Andy (Mar 8, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Can't beat pints of Fat Frogs Andy,lol
		
Click to expand...

Gives you furry teeth with the sugar lol


----------



## Andy (Mar 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Best put a bucket beside the bed then, just incase, that'll be one hell of a cleaning bill if that is regurgitated!
		
Click to expand...

Your pretty good at the cleaning lark, you've had some recent practice lol


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

come on then whats in a fat frog, never heard of em


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			come on then whats in a fat frog, never heard of em
		
Click to expand...

1 X bottle of Smirnoff ice
1 X orange Bacardi breezer
1 X WKD blue vodka


Add some crushed ice. Sorted.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 8, 2012)

well atleast i no i dont want to be buying fat frogs allround when it my round then!!!!!!!!!!


21 days today we will start our road trip,looking forward to it


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2012)

*MACHRIHANISH DUNES Ist TEE

*Jezz Ellwood
Alan Russell
Scott Aikman
Iain Gray

Andy Hayne Jnr
Stephen Renfrew
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Gavin Stewart

Derek Brien
Iain Mitchell
Chris Dawson
Raymond Oliphant

Campbell Davidson
Alastair McKenzie
Ian Preston
Andy Hayne Snr

*10th TEE*

Crawford Kilpatrick
Martin Clarke
Sam Smith
Neil Gibson

Fabian Greenan
Graeme Campbell
Neil Rattray
Martin McAteer

Dave Williams
Colin MacDonald Snr
Steven McGowan
Neil Botherstone

*MACHRIHANISH* 

Scott Aikman
Neil Rattray
Raymond Oliphant
Dave Williams

Andy Hayne Jnr
DereK Brien
Jezz Ellwood
Crawford Kilpatrick

Fabian Greenan
Martin Clarke
Andy Hayne Snr
Chris Dawson

Colin MacDonald Snr
Iain Gray
Martin McAteer
Alastair McKenzie

Stephen Renfrew
Graeme Campbell
Iain Mitchell
Sam Smith

Colin MacDonald Jnr
Alan Russell
Neil Gibson
Neil Botherstone

Campbell Davidson
Steven McGowan
Ian Preston
Gavin Stewart

Jon France Jnr
Jon France Snr
Paul Tait
Jim Forrest



Hope thats all and the last changes.


A couple of amendments, nothing major. Dave Williams and Martin McAteer have swapped places for Sunday at Machrihanish. Also new game one due to a man on a mission to get home.

Regards.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 28, 2012)

*MACHRIHANISH DUNES Ist TEE

*Jezz Ellwood
Scott Aikman
Iain Gray

Campbell Davidson
Alastair McKenzie
Andy Hayne Snr

Andy Hayne Jnr
Stephen Renfrew
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Gavin Stewart

Derek Brien
Iain Mitchell
Chris Dawson
Raymond Oliphant



*10th TEE*

Crawford Kilpatrick
Martin Clarke
Sam Smith
Neil Gibson

Fabian Greenan
Graeme Campbell
Neil Rattray
Martin McAteer

Dave Williams
Colin MacDonald Snr
Steven McGowan
Neil Botherstone

*MACHRIHANISH* 

Neil Rattray
Raymond Oliphant
Dave Williams

Andy Hayne Jnr
DereK Brien
Jezz Ellwood
Crawford Kilpatrick

Fabian Greenan
Martin Clarke
Andy Hayne Snr
Chris Dawson

Colin MacDonald Snr
Iain Gray
Martin McAteer
Alastair McKenzie

Stephen Renfrew
Graeme Campbell
Iain Mitchell
Sam Smith

Colin MacDonald Jnr
Scott Aikman
Neil Gibson
Neil Botherstone

Campbell Davidson
Steven McGowan
Alan McCaw
Gavin Stewart

Jon France Jnr
Jon France Snr
Paul Tait
Jim Forrest


----------



## thecraw (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a tidy up again, but you all have an email with the minor changes!


thecraw

:fore:


----------

